# Don't have many boat stories here..."Deuce on the Dike" is mine.



## mycrofft (Dec 1, 2008)

Two AM, crying hysterical female calls 911 and we go out to her location (pay phone by a closed-for-the-night marina) for a boat accident. Finally get there along with law enforcement, she's drunk but pretty coherent. She and about four buddies were drinking and speeding in their power boat, hit the dike, barrel-rolled onto the top of the dike and came to rest upside down. It was pitch dark when she came to, managed to wiggle out from under the overturned craft (about sixteen feet long open outboard) and walked over a mile around the deserted lake to the lights and called for help.
"I think they're still under there" she said as they drove her off, as she had no physical complaints (had been asleep or passed out when it occurred) and just scrapes and owies. Two deputies and my partner and I went out there...boat on its back, forty foot drop on one side and about ten to the water. Boat was perfectly parallel between. No sounds, smelled of gasoline. Knocked on the hull. No response. "I'll look" I said.

The three others strained to lift the boat, I lay down with a flashlight and the first thing I see is a glistening convoluted grey and red mass. The prior week we'd had a kid with his brains blown out, I'm having deja -yuck when I seem to make out a pattern to the red lines and globs...

Yup, Harry Husker, it was a Univ of Nebraska styro cooler the gas had melted and shrunk. Turned out the other drunks had heaved the boat up, got out, then dropped it back down and driven themselves to the local hospital, leaving the young lady behind. The driver had an avulasion so deep on his postero-lateral side they said they could see ribs, but he couldn't feel it.


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 1, 2008)

What lovely companions. I wish I had friends like that.


----------

